# Multiple Joeys showing blank/black screen w/ Live Mode msg



## shadow10-8 (Jan 8, 2008)

First post, but didn't see this issue scanning back 6 months. Call w/ Dish support was worthless.

I have 1 Hopper w/ 3 Joeys that are all exhibiting the same issue. After working fine for over 6 months, all Joeys show linked to the Hopper, pull current guide info, and show correct tuner usage. When selecting a channel from the guide, I get a "must switch to Live Mode" msg and then get a blank/black screen. When selecting a recorded show from the DVR, I get a blank/black screen. Banner information is correct and the tuner information shows the Joey using the selected channel.

Walked through troubleshooting with Dish support, show have verified config, re-set both the Hopper and Joeys. Changed connection and currently have 1 Joey connected via coax, 1 hardwired Ethernet and 1 wireless Ethernet. I've tried bring the Joeys up separately after resets (to test for connectivity issue). I'm at a loss. 

Hopper is running S334
Joeys are running S286 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

You Hopper and Joey SW is not at the current level. Hopper is S335 and Joey is S363. I would unplug all the Joeys and restart each one separately after rebooting the Hopper. If issue persists contact a DIRT member here http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/.


----------



## shadow10-8 (Jan 8, 2008)

I PM'd a couple of DIRT members, but haven't seen a response yet. Could a DIRT member please respond? Thanks!


----------

